# pork ribs



## BrownStandardPoodle (Aug 22, 2010)

Most people seem to feed their dogs pork ribs. I think I must be not clued in. Aren't pork ribs the choicest meats, and fairly expensive? Or is there a cheaper type of pork rib??

Thanks!
Carol


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I think pork ribs are relatively inexpensive compared to other pork stuff because you are buying a lot of bone. Bone is useless to humans but very good for dogs.

If you buy boneless ribs or country cut ribs with very little bone ... different story. We buy ribs with lots of bone for our dogs.


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

I am totally confused on this issue too and have no idea what to buy. So far I have been buying pork shoulder/butt. I would like to feed a bone in pork.


----------



## BrownStandardPoodle (Aug 22, 2010)

So you're buying back ribs or spareribs?? :smile:

Carol


----------



## Jodysmom (Jan 9, 2010)

Ok!!! The bone is fine for her to eat?


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for bringing this up Carol. I too have been confused. I can buy country style pork for a lot less then I can buy bone in ribs. So I have been feeding shoulder and boneless ribs. On these days I throw my puppy a chicken back to make up for the bone. My older standard NEVER gets diarrhea. Is this ok?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Jodysmom said:


> I am totally confused on this issue too and have no idea what to buy. So far I have been buying pork shoulder/butt. I would like to feed a bone in pork.


Boston butt pork roast is my favorite of the pork stuff. I am feeding it tonight and I have 5 more roasts in the freezer. I try to feed boston butt at least once a week. I feed the bone with it. I have the butcher cut the roasts in half. One dog gets one half and the other dog gets the other. I try to alternate who gets the most bone. I get them when they are on sale. I also only by ribs when they are on sale.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

BrownStandardPoodle said:


> So you're buying back ribs or spareribs?? :smile:
> 
> Carol


To be perfectly honest I'm not sure which ribs I buy. I look at what they look like and the price/lb. I get the ones with the ribs that go all the way from side to side. The longer the the bones better in my case with giant dogs.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Jodysmom said:


> Ok!!! The bone is fine for her to eat?


Yes, pork bones are great!! :smile:


----------



## ubershann (Jul 29, 2010)

I get boneless pork ribs for a pretty reasonable price. Haven't fed the bone in pork ribs because I think the bone is too small for Tiki. She gets bone in beef ribs though. Same price as the boneless pork ribs


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

bill? did you really say that pork ribs are useless to humans? aren't you from the south?

my dogs get pork ribs...not the baby backs, not the country style, which don't have bones, at least ours don't.....

this is what i use for bone, besides chicken or turkey....because my dogs are small....

we only buy pork roasts on sale, because generally they are out of our price point...but we do buy the shoulder, the butt, when the price drops to 1.99/lb.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

For those who are confused about pork ribs should read this thread 

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/3642-pork-ribs-okay.html


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

magicre said:


> bill? did you really say that pork ribs are useless to humans? aren't you from the south?


Heck no I didn't say that. At least I think I didn't. BBQ babyback ribs are one of my favorite foods. :smile: What I think I said and meant to say is that the bones in a rack of ribs are useless to humans.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> Heck no I didn't say that. At least I think I didn't. BBQ babyback ribs are one of my favorite foods. :smile: What I think I said and meant to say is that the bones in a rack of ribs are useless to humans.




ok. you had me concerned there for a minute. thought we'd have to do an intervention at your house with ribs....:biggrin:


----------



## lozzibear (Sep 13, 2010)

i havent tried Jake with pork ribs, but he gets lamb ribs which are really cheap! i got over 2lb of lamb ribs (and really meaty ones too!) for only 60p! :biggrin:

i will be trying him on pork and beef ribs soon though :wink:


----------



## BrownStandardPoodle (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow!! Good job with scoring the lamb ribs!!
Carol


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

You can also feed pork breast. I got loads of them on sale for 99 cents a pound the other day. I feed mine pork ribletts as he chews them so I feel comfortable feeding them. I have yet to try Pork side or Back ribs...will grab some when they go on sale. I think all pork bones are okay. I wouldnt feed the bone from pork chops...dunno why but it looks kinda not right to me lol. I have to be careful with pork for mine, he gets massive runs. So I try to feed a heavier bone meal with the boneless pork and well guess I am out of luck if I feed bone in pork. But I can deal with runs every now and again.


----------



## BrownStandardPoodle (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks K9capture 16 - that's helpful.

Carol


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

k9capture_16 said:


> You can also feed pork breast. I got loads of them on sale for 99 cents a pound the other day. I feed mine pork ribletts as he chews them so I feel comfortable feeding them. I have yet to try Pork side or Back ribs...will grab some when they go on sale. I think all pork bones are okay. I wouldnt feed the bone from pork chops...dunno why but it looks kinda not right to me lol. I have to be careful with pork for mine, he gets massive runs. So I try to feed a heavier bone meal with the boneless pork and well guess I am out of luck if I feed bone in pork. But I can deal with runs every now and again.


my problem with pork bones in necks and chops is the butcher cut.....they use that band saw and make all kinds of sharp angles...so we stay away from them.

here, pork is pretty expensive....over 2.00 per pound, mostly over 3-4 dollars a pound

so we buy them ribs for bone and butt and shoulder roasts when there is a sale.....


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Pork here is pretty cheap. Its Beef that kills me. Over $4 a pound right now.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

k9capture_16 said:


> Pork here is pretty cheap. Its Beef that kills me. Over $4 a pound right now.


beef is not cheap here, either...even the lower end cuts...

we just shop sales...our price point, because we have smaller dogs, is 2.00 per pound....

if they were larger, they would not be enjoying some of the bounty they get


----------

